# Dyna failing to improve at every puzzle // Trying to get sub 8 clock | sub 1:20 megaminx



## DynaXT (Jan 19, 2022)

Why not, but first I'll go over where I was when joining this forum and where I am now

When I joined this forum (late Sept 2021): PB 28, probably averaged 35-40, used a Rubik's brand I'm really glad I don't need anymore, did OH sometimes and averaged about 2:00, had been cubing 3 weeks

Now: PB 11.36, very close to sub-20 global average, main QiYi MS. Learned full OLL and PLL. Been to a few comps now, somehow got an official 16.77 average, and do more than just 3x3 and OH (which I lowered my global average to about 40-45 and have an official 37 ao5). Been doing megaminx the past week and average 2:15 with a PB of 1:39. Do 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, pyra and skewb occasionally.

Think I went over everything. Gonna update every Saturday (if I don't forget).


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 19, 2022)

You have really improved fast, good job, and I wish you luck with continuing to lower your times.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 19, 2022)

Dyna is a very promising young cuber


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 19, 2022)

How do you youngsters do this. I cube for over half a year now and average close to sub 40 ‍


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 19, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> How do you youngsters do this. I cube for over half a year now and average close to sub 40 ‍


Personally, I just spam solves, lots of solves (obviously once in a while I correct my bad habits)


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 19, 2022)

Maybe that's it ... On 3x3 I have around 300 timed solves. With full time job and children there's limited time. But is that really all to it? Maybe my oldish brain doesn't want to learn anymore


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 20, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> Maybe that's it ... On 3x3 I have around 300 timed solves. With full time job and children there's limited time. But is that really all to it? Maybe my oldish brain doesn't want to learn anymore


Well I am 14 and have over 2000 solves in about a year, so I think being younger and having more free time definitely helps to improve faster.


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Why not, but first I'll go over where I was when joining this forum and where I am now
> 
> When I joined this forum (late Sept 2021): PB 28, probably averaged 35-40, used a Rubik's brand I'm really glad I don't need anymore, did OH sometimes and averaged about 2:00, had been cubing 3 weeks
> 
> ...


We have the next Zemdegs right here.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 20, 2022)

Welcome to the forums, Quack! 

Megaminx is a really fun event, what's your main? And how do you like the MS?


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> have over 2000 solves in about a year



10k+ in 4 months, beat that



TheEpicCuber said:


> We have the next Zemdegs right here.



I'm not so sure about that



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Welcome to the forums, Quack!
> 
> Megaminx is a really fun event, what's your main? And how do you like the MS?



Not exactly new, just haven't been active

Mega main is Qiheng, MS isn't too bad imo, but I haven't tried many other speedcubes for a comparison


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Dyna is a very promising young cuber


Yes sir indeed


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> 10k+ in 4 months, beat that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice, solid improvement yo, U R' E R' S' U' S U R E' R U'.


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 21, 2022)

First purely sub-20 Ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-21
avg of 12: 16.50

Time List:
1. (14.27) B' D B F L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 F' L U R2 D2 B' F D2
2. 17.23 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' F2 R2 B L U' B U2 B D R' U
3. 16.87 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B R U R2 D B2 F U2 F'
4. 16.27 L D' L' U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R U2 F R2 F2 D2 L'
5. 14.73 R2 L' D L' U2 L F U F R B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2
6. 17.28 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 L D U2 L2 B' U L2 D2 B' R'
7. 15.61 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' F L' R' B U L' B U
8. 16.20 F' D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D' L' F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F
9. 17.53 L D R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 B' L' B F D' U' B L' D
10. (19.13) U' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 U F R2 U' L' F' D2 R2 B' L'
11. 14.61 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R B' L' R' U L2 D F U'
12. 18.69 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L F2 R2 U L' R U'

Two days later I realize the ao12 is faster than my PR average


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 23, 2022)

1:47.61 mo3 and 1:48.14 ao5 in megaminx, and a PB2 1:41 single before these. Not bad. Surprising part is I average about 2:10


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 23, 2022)

1:38.39 megaminx single, wonder how soon sub-1:30 will be


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 25, 2022)

First sub-10 what the hell

Scramble: L2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U F R2 U' B F D' U F2

Recon: https://bit.ly/3tZJ2r7

9.74, 33 moves, 3.39 TPS


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> First sub-10 what the hell
> 
> Scramble: L2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U F R2 U' B F D' U F2
> 
> ...


Whoa congratulations!!


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 26, 2022)

First 3BLD success!


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice what method?


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 26, 2022)

OP/OP


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 27, 2022)

5:14 3BLD, 2 minute improvement


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 27, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> 5:14 3BLD, 2 minute improvement


Nice!


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 2, 2022)

4:14 3BLD success. Also doing some more megaminx.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 2, 2022)

3:25 BLD success what the actual hell


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow !
Have you learned M2 for edges yet? Or just OP/OP?


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

What is your main for megaminx?


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 2, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Wow !
> Have you learned M2 for edges yet? Or just OP/OP?



Kinda? I know how it works but I don't use it, and tbh I don't think I will. Might just skip over to 3-style, which I make comms for during study hall.



TheEpicCuber said:


> What is your main for megaminx?



Qiyi QiHeng


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

I think I can consider myself sub-20 now


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

New comp 5 hours away but megaminx cutoff is 1:20 what is this bs I can barely get sub-1:40


----------



## Garf (Feb 3, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> New comp 5 hours away but megaminx cutoff is 1:20 what is this bs I can barely get sub-1:40


Wait, Mega cutoff is 1:20 for competitions? I agree: this *IS* BS.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah, my last comp had a 2:00 cutoff tho what's with the big change


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

New mega PB, and on camera this time


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 4, 2022)

2/2 13:04 Multiblind


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 4, 2022)

2:24 3BLD, first sub 3, very easy scramble


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 10, 2022)

53.48 4x4 PB, just started practicing for a possible comp so this was nice


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 11, 2022)

Successfully made it into a comp, time for lots of practice.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 13, 2022)

1:53 3BLD and a 2/2 11:36 MBLD


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 18, 2022)

Just made a spreadsheet with all my goals for my comp, gonna update it when I can.









Goals for OSEO 2022


Sheet1 3x3,2x2,4x4,5x5,3BLD,OH,Mega,Pyra,Skewb,* = Possible Sub-15,Sub-5,Sub-1,Sub-2:30,Sub-2,Sub-35,Sub-1:30,Sub-10,Sub-10 Rotationless F2L,CLL,3-style edges,OH PLLs,4LLL,Z/H perms,Not started Look-ahead,H EG-1*,3-style corners*,OH OLLs*,In progress Sub-10 F2L,Faster memo,Complete CN* WV* Bette...




docs.google.com


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh yeah I got a 4-mover for 2x2 on my flight a few days ago, 0.64 no stackmat, 0.87 with and idk which I should count as PB


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 23, 2022)

Also recon

R' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R' U'

Solution: U R U R’


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 26, 2022)

Another 2x2 sub-1! 0.92, 5 mover this time


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 28, 2022)

5 sub-12s in one day


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 28, 2022)

Learned 4BLD, dunno when I’ll do an actual solve tho


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Learned 4BLD, dunno when I’ll do an actual solve tho


Nice progress, Dyna.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 28, 2022)

Thanks Otter


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 4, 2022)

First sub-1 square-1 single with a 44.50


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 16, 2022)

20.07 square-1, dumb scramble


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 28, 2022)

48.45 4x4 single, first sub-50 and PB by 5.04 seconds


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 4, 2022)

On my way home from Ohio State Expo Open, did really well and made Pyra finals. I hate that the event I practiced least is the one I made finals for.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 5, 2022)

Revival of the thread I guess.

So yesterday at ROC the Cube I beat my PB ao5 by 0.29 seconds and got a 9.73 fullstep single, got my 3rd sub-45 4x4 single, got a PB single of 12.93 in clock, and made clock and skewb finals. Ok then.

I have 7 days of school left + biology and geometry exams, so during summer my main events will be 4x4, megaminx, and square-1.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DynaXT (Jun 7, 2022)

Plan for the rest of the month

Next few days I'm gonna practice sq-1 for Lake Erie Showdown, and I have an MGC 4x4 coming at the end of the week, so once I get that I'll start the true 4x4 grind. Should probably also make a schedule to organize my practice. I also want to make something cube related for Pride Month, but I have no ideas for that. I also need to study for exams in the coming weeks, but do I really want to do that?


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 8, 2022)

1:25.05 megaminx PB single nice


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 8, 2022)

MGC 4x4 cam earlier than expected! Can't try it out yet though, gotta eat dinner first.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 9, 2022)

The MGC is very good. Turning it as if it were a 2x2 is a bit weird, but other than that smooth and controllable. I just got a 40.22 single and 49.56 ao5 with it too.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-09
avg of 5: 49.56

Time List:
1. 44.66 R' L2 F R D R2 B' R' F' L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 Uw2 R F Uw2 U2 F L2 Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw F2 U' F2 U' Fw' Rw U' R D' Fw2 U2 Rw 
2. (40.22) D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U R D2 L U' R' B' D' U F' L2 Fw2 U F2 U Rw2 B Rw2 B' Uw2 L2 U' Rw' U R B Rw' F' B2 Uw Fw L' B' Uw D' 
3. (59.17) D L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D' R2 B' R' U' F' U2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 L2 U' L B2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 L U Rw2 F Uw2 R2 Fw' U2 Rw F2 R' U' Rw F' Uw' 
4. 47.57 F2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B' R B' U B' U L' Fw2 R D' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' D B2 L' U2 Rw2 F R' Fw U Fw B2 Uw Rw U' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw 
5. 56.46 R2 B D' R2 D2 R B2 R D2 R' U2 F' U B2 R2 U' R F Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 R2 L Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' Fw U' Rw2 R2 U2 R2 Uw R L' Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 12, 2022)

Screw it, gonna finally make the effort to be color neutral.


----------



## Timona (Jun 12, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Screw it, gonna finally make the effort to be color neutral.


it's gonna make things harder for you.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> it's gonna make things harder for you.



Only learning it will, in the long run it will help.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-12
avg of 5: 47.08

Time List:
1. (56.08) D R D2 F' D F2 B2 R' B' U L2 U D' R2 F2 U F2 U' Uw2 Fw2 R' D' R2 Fw2 D Rw2 F2 L' D Fw2 F L2 D2 Fw U B Uw' R D Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' 
2. 45.31 F' R U F2 B2 L2 D B R2 B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U Fw2 U F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B R2 U' Rw' D' R2 F' Rw' B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw R B' D2 Fw 
3. (43.94) B L R2 B2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U B D' L D2 R' F' R2 Uw2 B D2 B' R' Uw2 Rw2 F' R' Fw2 R L' Fw2 Uw F2 L Uw' Rw U Rw2 L2 Uw F2 L2 F2 
4. 48.26 U2 R U R' D L D' F' R' F2 L2 F2 U D F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 L R U' L B2 R Uw2 L U Fw B' Uw2 U' F D2 Fw Uw' L Fw Uw B' L' Fw2 
5. 47.67 D L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 B R U R F U2 F D' U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 R F2 D R2 Fw2 D R B2 Fw' L D2 B D' U' Uw' Rw' F2 Rw2 R D U'


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 13, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Screw it, gonna finally make the effort to be color neutral.


Definitely do it, becoming color neutral on cfop is honestly not that hard and the reward is good.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 23, 2022)

Actively posting, what's that?

anyway, just got this nice 5x5 mo3


Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-23
mean of 3: 1:46.90

Time List:
1. 1:43.22 D2 R2 Rw Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw Lw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Dw' B' R' D' Uw' Dw U L' Dw' F D' L2 U Fw' Uw2 Bw' Uw' U Dw2 B' Lw2 Uw2 R' Uw D' Rw B R' B' Dw2 Rw' R2 Uw U D Bw L' Uw Dw2 L' U2 Rw B' Rw L2 R2 Lw2 Dw2 
2. 1:50.36 Dw2 Bw D Rw Bw' Dw' Bw2 L' U2 Lw' D U2 R' Dw2 Lw B D Uw Fw L Uw' F Lw Fw B2 Dw' Bw Uw' R2 B Uw' D' Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw' R2 F' Dw' Fw2 Lw U D' Fw2 Lw2 L' Bw D' R Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Uw Dw B Dw R B' D 
3. 1:47.11 D Lw2 B Bw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw Lw U2 B2 U' Fw2 Dw' F' R' U' Rw' D2 F' Uw F' U Bw' B U2 F' Uw2 Dw' D L Bw2 Lw2 D' F Uw Rw' Lw2 Fw R2 Rw' D Bw' B Dw' Fw' Rw2 F L' R2 B2 F Fw D R F2 Bw' Rw Lw Bw'


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## DynaXT (Jun 28, 2022)

MBLD 3/3 20:56. anyway I'm gonna focus on squan for a while.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

21.68 squan ao5 nice, with 15.57 PB2 single


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> 21.68 squan ao5 nice, with 15.57 PB2 single


Very nice!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> 21.68 squan ao5 nice, with 15.57 PB2 single


wow!
what method do you use?


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

Vandenbergh (did I spell that right?)


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

Tried 4 cubes multi as a joke and got 3/4, the last cube was only off by one twisted corner too.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Tried 4 cubes multi as a joke and got 3/4, the last cube was only off by one twisted corner too.


What's your 3bld single PB? Also do you use 3-style or OP?


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

1:53, use OP but I'm trying to start M2


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 30, 2022)

Learned all CS cases from 1-4 slices and 7 slices. Still under 40% done, but the 5 and 6 shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 7, 2022)

Procrastinated for a bit but I'm coming back to CS because I have a new goal: Reach top 500 in NA for square-1, which currently requires a 19.91 average or faster. I have 1 upcoming comp with square-1, but it's in under a month so I doubt I'll get it then. However, I am in the process of organizing one in September, so it would be really nice if I reached that goal at my own comp. I hope to have more updates than I've been giving.

Little side note: I finally decided to reassemble my 6x6, and I'm mostly done but this ONE GODDAMN GROUP OF EDGE PIECES WON'T GO IN.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 8, 2022)

I think I might just take a leap and learn CSP, might be stupid and I might give up after a while but oh well.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 8, 2022)

Learned how to trace parity, now to figure out how to do it in under 15 seconds.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm consistently predicting parity correctly in under 40 seconds, however some of my EO algs affect parity so now I have to find algs that don't do that.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> now to figure out how to do it in under 15 seconds.



Just correctly traced in 18 seconds, getting there...


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

DNF'ed out of a 12.90 clock average :sadge:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-09
avg of 5: 13.83

Time List:
1. 13.73 UR3+ DR5- DL6+ UL5+ U5- R4+ D2- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R6+ D1+ L2+ ALL4+ DR DL UL 
2. (11.69) UR0+ DR1- DL2+ UL0+ U4- R3- D5+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U4- R5- D3+ L4- ALL1+ UR 
3. 14.50 UR0+ DR1+ DL2- UL1- U4+ R2+ D1- L5+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R4- D4- L3+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
4. (DNF(11.05)) UR3+ DR4+ DL1- UL2- U2- R0+ D4+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L0+ ALL2- DL UL 
5. 13.27 UR5+ DR5+ DL4+ UL3- U1- R1+ D3- L5- ALL5- y2 U4- R4+ D3+ L3+ ALL2- DR DL UL


----------



## Timona (Jul 9, 2022)

DynaXT said:


>


LMAO, you inspected for like a second


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

Timona said:


> LMAO, you inspected for like a second



And I still got PB2 lol


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

My YuHu v2 arrived, and it's really good. First 3 solves resulted in a 1:48.04 mean.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

In 25 solves on the YuHu I improved my PB average by 11 seconds and my ao12 is faster than my previous best ao5. Nice.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 10, 2022)

1:20.90 megaminx single let's gooooooo!

I know my extremely sudden improvement might make me look like I'm pulling a gsingh but I swear it's real lmao


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 10, 2022)

So I have and 1:11 and and a 1:09. Those are my only two times sub-1:20. At this point even I'm convinced I'm cheating.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 11, 2022)

First sub 20 squan ao5 lets gooooooooo

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-10
avg of 5: 19.30

Time List:
1. 23.74 (0,5)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0) 
2. 17.55 (0,2)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
3. 16.62 (3,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4) 
4. (31.75) (-2,6)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0) 
5. (15.64) (4,0)/ (3,3)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)


----------



## Silky (Jul 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> First sub 20 squan ao5 lets gooooooooo
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-10
> avg of 5: 19.30
> ...


Congrats! Looks like we're going to be racing to sub-20


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 11, 2022)

14.02 PB square-1 single lets goooooo sub 15 finally


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 11, 2022)

Practicing a little OH because it's my only event that isn't top 10k, switched to ZZ and nothing's changed so far  Guess I just need to work on turning for now, thankfully OreKehStrah gave me a tip to make EOLine, right block (left for me because I do right hand for OH), and do a z rotation to finish F2L and do LL. It's working, but then there are times when I solve cross while doing EOLine so I just stick with it. Hoping to see some improvements in the next month or so.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 12, 2022)

29.32 OH average for the weekly comp with ZZ. Dropped the cube on 4 and still got sub 30 lmao. Definitely gonna stick with ZZ for OH.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 13, 2022)

13.98 squan PB single, time to get sleep now.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 13, 2022)

Scratch that, it's now 12.76 lmfao


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 13, 2022)

I just got a 31.31 4x4 single lol how, PB by 8.91 seconds.


----------



## Timona (Jul 13, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I just got a 31.31 4x4 single lol how, PB by 8.91 seconds.


Bro what? How???


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> Bro what? How???


Couldn't tell ya. All I remember from the solve is 4 edges were done before I started pairing, ended with a Z perm, and obviously no parity.


----------



## Timona (Jul 13, 2022)

What do you average regularly on 4x4?


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 13, 2022)

I'd say 52, though I have an official 46 average.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 16, 2022)

Gonna start on megaminx 4LLL


----------



## Timona (Jul 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Gonna start on megaminx 4LLL


Don't worry, it should only take you about a week, right?


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> Don't worry, it should only take you about a week, right?



If even that much. Done with EO and EP (but that's only 8 algs total and I already knew 6 of them) and 10/16 CO done, but I did know some before, and the ones I just learned were either 3x3 algs or really easy.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 17, 2022)

17.89 average with a counting 21 lmao

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-17
avg of 5: 17.89

Time List:
1. 16.26 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2) 
2. (28.12) (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-3) 
3. (15.21) (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,5)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
4. 21.86 (4,0)/ (5,2)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0) 
5. 15.56 (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,-2)


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 18, 2022)

Tried a little 3x3 again. got this

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-18
avg of 25: 13.82

Time List:
(11.00), 13.48, 13.80, 11.10, 14.04, (17.08), 16.92, 13.00, 13.82, 14.93, (10.42), 12.80, 14.89, 12.37, 16.03, 13.65, 12.12, 13.08+, (18.33), 13.66, 14.55, 14.82, 16.20, 12.40, 12.63


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 19, 2022)

Funny skewb mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-18
mean of 3: 8.57

Time List:
8.57, 8.58, 8.56


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Funny skewb mo3
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-18
> mean of 3: 8.57
> ...


huh


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 24, 2022)

Taking a break from cubing for the next 4-5 days with the possible exception of an ao5 for the events at my comp on Saturday.


----------



## Garf (Jul 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Taking a break from cubing for the next 4-5 days with the possible exception of an ao5 for the events at my comp on Saturday.


Alright, but make sure to do some slow-solving. You can't just quit for that long and expect to be any good.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

Welp I got myself into something terrible, I am now racing @Timona to sub-40 on 4x4, gonna get my donkey kicked but I might as well try or some other motivational message idk anymore.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

First ao5 of the day after warming up, not terrible (comments are the parities)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-28
avg of 5: 47.52

Time List:
42.32[None], 50.41[Double], (52.59[Double]), (39.84[None]), 49.82[PLL]


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> First ao5 of the day after warming up, not terrible (comments are the parities)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-28
> avg of 5: 47.52
> ...


Do I have to do one also, since I just got back from driving school


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Do I have to do one also, since I just got back from driving school


Doesn't matter, just wanted to share the ao5 since it's PB3 or somewhere near that, and I got my second sub 40 single.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-28
avg of 5: 46.39

Time List:
45.87[OLL], 48.45[None], (40.49[None]), (49.87[None]), 44.86[OLL]


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

Never mind, just got 45.11 average

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-28
avg of 5: 45.11

Time List:
(40.49[None]), 49.87[None], 44.86[OLL], (56.21[PLL]), 40.61[None]


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Is the race gonna be a sub-40 ao5 cus that's like my PB? Or something larger like an ao100? I usually consider myself in sub-x when I have an ao200 that is sub-x


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Is the race gonna be a sub-40 ao5 cus that's like my PB? Or something larger like an ao100? I usually consider myself in sub-x when I have an ao200 that is sub-x


We can do ao200


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 28, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I might as well try or some other motivational message idk anymore.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

Sub 45 average even with a pop on the last move lmao

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-28
avg of 5: 44.86

Time List:
40.61[None], 46.13[None], (48.63[None]), (40.50[None]), 47.85[None, pop]


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 29, 2022)

New thing I'm doing, I have goals for SoR (Sum of Ranks if you didn't know), so every Friday I'll post my goal for the rank and the average required to reach that. Some are a little out of reach right now, but that should motivate me to get better at that event (unless it's pyra or OH). I'll also have my next comp for reference for how much time I have to practice to reach my goals.

This week:

3x3: 7000 (11.funny)
2x2: 6000 (4.04)
4x4: 4000 (45.26)
5x5: 6000 (1:44.43)
6x6: 4500 (3:54.48)
7x7: 3500 (5:35.55)
3BLD: 1000 (2:08.96)
FMC: 1500 (41)
OH: 10000 (27.04)
Clonk: 2500 (14.59)
Mega: 3000 (1:28.87)
Pyra: 4000 (6.31)
Skewb: 3000 (6.26)
Squan: 2000 (21.95)
4BLD: Something
5BLD: Something

Next comp: Flower City Cube Fest
When: AH CRAP IT'S TOMORROW AND I SUCK AT EVERYTHING
Events: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, clock, skewb, squan
Most likely to achieve: Ngl probably clock


----------



## Timona (Jul 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> New thing I'm doing, I have goals for SoR (Sum of Ranks if you didn't know), so every Friday I'll post my goal for the rank and the average required to reach that. Some are a little out of reach right now, but that should motivate me to get better at that event (unless it's pyra or OH). I'll also have my next comp for reference for how much time I have to practice to reach my goals.
> 
> This week:
> 
> ...


You better get sub-45 4x4 average tomorrow


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> You better get sub-45 4x4 average tomorrow


Only sub 45 I'm getting is single.

I want this to age badly.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 29, 2022)

Good at clock now?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-29
avg of 5: 12.16

Time List:
12.56, 11.89, (15.92), 12.03, (10.74)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 30, 2022)

Well, best ao5 is mid 12, and a lot of clock solvers are sub 10, but you are pretty good at clock in my opinion.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 30, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Well, best ao5 is mid 12, and a lot of clock solvers are sub 10, but you are pretty good at clock in my opinion.


Well, I'm good at clock compared to myself, that's all I care about.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Only sub 45 I'm getting is single.
> 
> I want this to age badly.


It didn’t age badly 

Sub 40 single though, and a few more nice times but I’ll list those when I’m home and can type on a keyboard.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Ok, so here's a basic recap (with a couple of "interesting" details

3x3: Nothing really special, 12.80 and 13.66 averages.
4x4: Two mid-49 averages, but sub 40 single in finals so that's cool.
5x5: My first round average was 1:35.64. My PB single before I left this morning was 1:35.94. Absolutely insane. Didn't even expect to make cutoff lol. Finals was more normal though, 1:48 average.
Clock: 15.81 average, so not bad. Except they added a second round during the competition. So I got a second chance, and I DNF'ed out of an 11.39 average. Ended up being 12.25 (Christmas moment), so not terrible, but I'm still a bit pissed.
Skewb: Threw harder than a discus thrower. 7.58 average. At least I got a sub 5 single.
Square-1: First round I got a 22.86 average, not great but still PR by 5 seconds, so can't be too mad. Finals I got 22.97, and a PR single of 18.33+. Can't escape the penalties smh.

Also funny story from clock finals: On my first solve, I was kinda shaky on my last 2 or so moves, so when I dropped the clock it landed in a way that it rolled and it stopped rolling on the very edge of the table. Any more and it would've just fallen off the table lmao. But it doesn't end there. @Homeschool Cubing was sitting next to me, and on one of his solves the judge wasn't very careful with lifting the cover, and it ended up just f---ing flying into the spectator area. Table was just cursed tbh.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Decided to work on clock a little, learned how to do an x2 flip instead of y2 and it's working so that's cool.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

Just got my first 4bld success!! 14:57, didn't expect it to happen today but I'll gladly take it.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-01
avg of 5: 11.01

Time List:
10.69, (13.34), 10.78, (10.10), 11.55

10.10 is PB2

Edit: Completely forgot to say this is clock


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 4, 2022)

Clock is so easy to improve at lmao, maybe I'll go for sub 10 by the end of September.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-04
avg of 12: 12.01

Time List:
10.60, 12.29, 11.86, 11.97, 12.93, (13.61), 12.80, 12.33, (9.89), 12.85, 12.08, 10.34


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 4, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Good at clock now?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-29
> avg of 5: 12.16
> ...





DynaXT said:


> Good at clock now?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-29
> avg of 5: 12.16
> ...


I mean, I’m “officially” 0.03 faster


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 4, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-01
> avg of 5: 11.01
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Oy nice


----------



## Timona (Aug 4, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> *Clock is so easy to improve at lmao*, maybe I'll go for sub 10 by the end of September.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-04
> avg of 12: 12.01
> ...


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> View attachment 20262


Maybe Dada has other events to focus on


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 4, 2022)

9.32 PB clock single! DNFed a 9.47 this morning so I'm happy now.

Update: Now 8.55 lol, how did that happen


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 5, 2022)

10.07 clock mo3, so close to sub 10


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 5, 2022)

LFG


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-05
mean of 3: 9.89

Time List:
1. 9.27 UR2+ DR0+ DL5+ UL0+ U1- R1- D5- L6+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R1- D1+ L2- ALL6+ UR 
2. 10.90 UR5- DR3+ DL0+ UL4+ U6+ R5+ D4+ L4- ALL1- y2 U5+ R4- D3- L4+ ALL4+ UR UL 
3. 9.50 UR0+ DR2- DL1- UL0+ U5+ R0+ D4- L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R3- D0+ L4+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 6, 2022)

Going on vacation for the next week, so not much time for practicing, but I will try to get better at some events (specifically 3BLD, squan, and clock) and give updates if there's something to update about.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-06
single: 7.63

Time List:
1. 7.63 UR2- DR4- DL5- UL6+ U4- R3- D6+ L3- ALL1- y2 U0+ R2+ D1+ L0+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL

Scramble was insane


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 6, 2022)

Step 2 for sub 10 complete. Now it's time for the ao12.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-06
avg of 5: 9.90

Time List:
1. 9.62 UR1+ DR5- DL4- UL2- U2+ R5- D2- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R2+ D4- L2- ALL3+ UR UL 
2. 10.83 UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ UL1+ U1+ R6+ D1+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U0+ R6+ D1+ L2- ALL4- UR DL 
3. (7.63) UR2- DR4- DL5- UL6+ U4- R3- D6+ L3- ALL1- y2 U0+ R2+ D1+ L0+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
4. (13.81) UR1- DR1+ DL2- UL4+ U1- R6+ D5- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R1+ D4- L5+ ALL4+ DR UL 
5. 9.25 UR2+ DR3+ DL2+ UL4- U3- R4- D1- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R3- D0+ L1+ ALL0+ DL


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 6, 2022)

Likely my last good average before I leave

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-06
avg of 5: 9.64

Time List:
9.18, 10.10, 9.65, (11.53), (8.91)


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 9, 2022)

I be clonking


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-09
single: 7.84

Time List:
1. 7.84 UR3+ DR3+ DL2- UL5- U2+ R1+ D1+ L3- ALL3- y2 U6+ R3- D3- L4+ ALL3- UR


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice megaminx average


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
avg of 5: 1:19.24

Time List:
(1:15.02), 1:15.31, (1:24.37), 1:22.37, 1:20.04


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 12, 2022)

Double clock PB


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
avg of 5: 9.16

Time List:
1. 8.34 UR1- DR2- DL4+ UL1+ U4- R3+ D1+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL3- 
2. (10.90) UR6+ DR2+ DL1+ UL2- U5- R6+ D1+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R5- D0+ L5+ ALL2- UR DR 
3. 10.47 UR5- DR4- DL3- UL3+ U5- R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R3+ D4- L0+ ALL4+ DL UL 
4. 8.67 UR2- DR5- DL3+ UL1- U3- R3+ D2+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L1- ALL6+ UR DL UL 
5. (7.50) UR2+ DR2- DL1+ UL3+ U5- R0+ D1- L5- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R5- D5- L2+ ALL0+ UR DL


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 12, 2022)

9.83 clock ao12 as well, getting closer


----------



## SollsIsCool (Aug 12, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Why not, but first I'll go over where I was when joining this forum and where I am now
> 
> When I joined this forum (late Sept 2021): PB 28, probably averaged 35-40, used a Rubik's brand I'm really glad I don't need anymore, did OH sometimes and averaged about 2:00, had been cubing 3 weeks
> 
> ...


wow this thread was posted on my birthday


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 15, 2022)

Practicing for Battle of Waterloo on Saturday, got a new 3BLD PB with M2 (1:43.14) and I'm working on 2x2 and skewb. I've heard it's not a good idea to learn algs week of a comp but I need to finish CLL lol, been done with everything except U for a week, and I need to work on my T set recog. Skewb is just grind solves I guess. I want to practice BLD to have a better chance of podiuming but I don't have much motivation tbh. 3x3 and pyra are just kinda... nothing.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

Skewb PB ao5!


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-15
avg of 5: 4.20

Time List:
1. 5.49 L B U' R' U B' L B 
2. (3.02) B U L' R B R' U' R' 
3. 3.32 L R' U L' U' B' L B' 
4. (6.00) L' R L R' U' B' R B' 
5. 3.78 B' R' B R' U' L' B L'


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

One looked lol 

F' R F U R' U' F R' F' 

x2 R U R' U' L' U' L U L F' L' F U 

13 moves, 1.78 seconds, 7.30 TPS, by far highest TPS solve I've done ever.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

1:35.28 3BLD single, not what I was expecting to see when I took off the blindfold but alright.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

Now to do this in comp

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-16
mean of 3: 1:54.76

Time List:
1. 1:35.28 D R U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' R' B F' D2 R' F' L2 Fw Uw 
2. 1:44.15 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F D L U L R2 F' R D U2 Fw' Uw' 
3. 2:24.86 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' L' D L2 B' F U R' Fw Uw


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 17, 2022)

No ****ing way

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
single: 1:20.19

Time List:
1. 1:20.19 D' U2 R D2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L F L' D B' U' L R' D2 Fw' Uw'


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 18, 2022)

Ok, so I might switch to ZZ. No, I did not steal this from Timona, because I made a ZZ session before I saw Timona's post. And I gotta say, I love it. EO is a bit frustrating, and the reason I didn't enjoy it when I first learned it about 6 months ago, but yeah. I already have an 11.16 single (a time I rarely get with CFOP) and 16.01 ao5. I might actually switch to it permanently (and I don't need y'all trying to convince me otherwise, it won't work). I'm probably going to use it first round for my comp on Saturday (if it doesn't go against regulation 2k6's "intentionally poor result"). And yeah. I'm also considering becoming an all rounder a bit earlier than I planned to, and I might quit OH because I hate it. That's all for now, folks. Thanks for coming to my DYNATalk.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 18, 2022)

Gonna do a daily ZZ ao100 probably



Spoiler: Day 1 - 8/17



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17 
avg of 100: 21.49 

Time List: 15.89, 18.67, (35.14), 19.70, 24.05, 21.69, (35.36), 17.15, 19.30, 24.28, 21.72, (DNF(14.79)), 19.65, 20.74, 28.87, 20.24, 22.91, 16.42, (14.95), 27.96, 20.35, 29.18, 26.91, (13.98), 19.49, 20.73, 21.41, 22.04, 15.73, 19.29, 18.57, 26.09, 16.12, 17.38, 28.40, 23.07, 16.01, 23.77, (33.19), 21.42, 20.26, 16.34, 24.42, 25.50, 15.54, 17.45, 19.16, 22.10, (14.79), 24.31, 19.19, 20.56, 20.12, 22.82, 18.07, 20.13, 16.39, (15.02), 20.88, 24.40, 16.54, 26.23, 30.62, 18.54, 23.92, 25.60, 20.96, 23.38, 20.04, 21.08, 25.79, 17.38, 25.51, 19.86, 16.99, (31.40), 24.81, 16.63, 28.78, 26.64, 20.04, 29.50, 17.68, (14.39), 24.56, 18.13, 18.30, 21.14, 18.89, 16.87, 28.66, 15.74, 21.05, 23.42, 18.04, 22.89, 29.68, 20.16, 30.49, 16.62





Spoiler: Day 2 - 8/18



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-18
avg of 100: 20.16

Time List:
20.10, 26.29, 16.35, 19.42, 17.52, (48.42), 17.68, 19.61, (31.65), 22.55, 22.88, 17.27, 21.76, 15.67, 19.56, 20.22, 18.76, 24.96, 22.49, (14.33), (38.14), 17.04, 17.88, 18.47, 23.94, 17.19, 27.68, 19.15, 27.02, 18.65, (33.73), 18.96, 16.41, 17.08, 21.19, 28.30, 20.61, 27.60, 16.53, 18.67, 28.08, 22.03, 16.66, 24.47, (13.63), 27.27, 18.32, 16.09, (11.16), 18.85, 22.41, 24.17, 18.77, 25.25, 16.67, 24.82, 21.51, 25.27, 18.21, 19.19, 17.61, 18.56, (28.81), 22.97, 23.53, 16.36, 27.54, 18.99, 18.85, 15.26, 16.30, 23.92, 23.04, 14.89, 26.22, 15.45, 25.93, 23.13, 18.25, 15.19, 17.05, 18.78, (12.28), 21.18, 14.71, 17.87, 20.46, 17.04+, 20.37, 20.90, 19.78, 15.71, 16.95, 19.89, 16.25, (14.39), 17.08, 19.44, 16.91, 18.18


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm speechless

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-18
single: 6.86

Time List:
1. 6.86 UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL1- U1+ R0+ D0+ L5- ALL4- y2 U5+ R2- D3- L5+ ALL3- DR UL


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 18, 2022)

Also ao5 PB by half a second

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-18
avg of 5: 8.47

Time List:
1. (10.08) UR5+ DR4+ DL3- UL4+ U4+ R1+ D1+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R1- D5+ L2- ALL1+ UL 
2. 8.08 UR2- DR2+ DL4+ UL1+ U2- R1- D3- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R2+ D1- L1+ ALL4- DL UL 
3. (6.86) UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL1- U1+ R0+ D0+ L5- ALL4- y2 U5+ R2- D3- L5+ ALL3- DR UL 
4. 9.49 UR2+ DR3- DL1- UL5- U2- R5- D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R1- D1- L3- ALL6+ UR DL 
5. 7.84 UR1- DR2- DL5- UL5+ U2- R3+ D4+ L3- ALL2- y2 U4+ R2+ D2- L3+ ALL1+ UR DL UL


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 18, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Ok, so I might switch to ZZ. No, I did not steal this from Timona, because I made a ZZ session before I saw Timona's post. And I gotta say, I love it. EO is a bit frustrating, and the reason I didn't enjoy it when I first learned it about 6 months ago, but yeah. I already have an 11.16 single (a time I rarely get with CFOP) and 16.01 ao5. I might actually switch to it permanently (and I don't need y'all trying to convince me otherwise, it won't work). I'm probably going to use it first round for my comp on Saturday (if it doesn't go against regulation 2k6's "intentionally poor result"). And yeah. I'm also considering becoming an all rounder a bit earlier than I planned to, and I might quit OH because I hate it. That's all for now, folks. Thanks for coming to my DYNATalk.


I think it doesn't go against 2k6, because it's not _intentionally_ poor; only the fact that you switched methods makes it worse as a result. You're still trying to do the exact same as before, getting good solves and maybe breaking PRs, and I don't see how that could be misinterpreted.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 18, 2022)

It makes me really happy that people have been switching to ZZ lately, I always felt that the method diversity was very low but people seem to be using more methods lately and I think it's very good for the community. The community seems to be very pro EO cross lately, and while I think it has great potential, don't completely write off vanilla ZZ. Try different things and see what works best for you, it doesn't matter what most other people think as long as you're enjoying it and are satisfied with your times. Of course, I'm not suggesting that you blindly follow what I'm saying either, just remember that you're allowed to make your own decisions.


----------



## LBr (Aug 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> No ****ing way
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
> single: 1:20.19
> ...


What is that scramble lol


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Ok, so I might switch to ZZ. No, I did not steal this from Timona, because I made a ZZ session before I saw Timona's post. And I gotta say, I love it. EO is a bit frustrating, and the reason I didn't enjoy it when I first learned it about 6 months ago, but yeah. I already have an 11.16 single (a time I rarely get with CFOP) and 16.01 ao5. I might actually switch to it permanently (and I don't need y'all trying to convince me otherwise, it won't work). I'm probably going to use it first round for my comp on Saturday (if it doesn't go against regulation 2k6's "intentionally poor result"). And yeah. I'm also considering becoming an all rounder a bit earlier than I planned to, and I might quit OH because I hate it. That's all for now, folks. Thanks for coming to my DYNATalk.


Glad to have another ZZ solver(?)


----------



## zzcuberman (Aug 19, 2022)

Mastermind2368 said:


> It makes me really happy that people have been switching to ZZ lately, I always felt that the method diversity was very low but people seem to be using more methods lately and I think it's very good for the community. The community seems to be very pro EO cross lately, and while I think it has great potential, don't completely write off vanilla ZZ. Try different things and see what works best for you, it doesn't matter what most other people think as long as you're enjoying it and are satisfied with your times. Of course, I'm not suggesting that you blindly follow what I'm saying either, just remember that you're allowed to make your own decisions.


People say that cause it is way more ergonomic for two handed solving. Almost better in every scenario. There is an argument for eo arrow with the cross piece being left out of your dominate hand so you have a mix of ergo and blocks


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 20, 2022)

Battle of Waterloo 2022 Goals 

3x3: Make it to semi finals 
2x2: Double PR 
3BLD: Sub 2 single 
Pyra: I don't ****ing care 
Skewb: Sub 6 average 
Other: Defeat Napoleon


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 20, 2022)

1:49 official 3BLD single! First two were DNF so I was scared as hell but I clutched it.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 22, 2022)

PB 3BLD mean

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-22
mean of 3: 1:46.59

Time List:
1. 1:37.41 F' R F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R' B U' L' R2 U B' U' 
2. 1:43.33 F' D B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 L2 B L' R' D' B2 U' L2 R D Rw2 Uw2 
3. 1:59.04 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 U B2 R' D L2 B' L2 Fw Uw


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 22, 2022)

Sub 10 clock ao25, ao50 soon hopefully

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-22
avg of 25: 9.93

Time List:
9.99, 8.77, 11.05, 9.02, 9.47, (DNF(10.18)), 8.76, 9.83, (13.16), 11.92, 10.85, (7.74), (8.00), 8.95, 10.30, 8.94, 9.81, 11.80, 12.55, 8.02, 11.97, 9.47, 8.33, 9.81, 8.86


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Ok but seriously my final essay for summer school was about two duck brothers and their fight against geese.
> 
> That isn’t a joke.



Ever since this I wrote this essay a year ago, I've wanted to continue this story and expand the universe. Well, I'm cleaning my room and just found some notes I made to give said brothers backstories. If I have any free time soon, expect a book about a duck war.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 25, 2022)

First sub 2 skewb single! 3 move layer to hedge.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-24
single: 1.61

Time List:
1. 1.61 U R U L' U B U' B


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 31, 2022)

I was bored so I learned EG-1s for H and OLL.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2022)

I read that as "I was bored so I learned EG-1 for OH and LL".

I am glad you aren't mentally disturbed.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 31, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I read that as "I was bored so I learned EG-1 for OH and LL".
> 
> I am glad you aren't mentally disturbed.


Oh, I am, just not that way.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 5, 2022)

Oh I finished CLL a few days ago btw. And I have an MGC 6x6 coming in a few hours probably.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

Question: do I learn EG-1 and cll together, or are they separate things?


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 5, 2022)

Kinda, CLL is when the layer is solved, EG-1 is CLL but the layer only has a bar. Same recognition for the top layer. Both are part of the EG method, along with EG-2 and anti-CLL.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 7, 2022)

Oh yeah, got the 6x6, and in two days I’ve already improved my PB from 4:2X to 3:01.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 12, 2022)

Just got a PB2 clock single of 6.31. Getting good.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 14, 2022)

9.95 clock ao100, nice. Also I might have another shot at clock officially soon...


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

I just remembered when I finally got my first sub 10 clock single, but it was a DNF. Decided to revisit the scramble and got 6.35 lol.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 15, 2022)

yo want tips for skewb? i average sub 5


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yo want tips for skewb? i average sub 5


Not now, because I'm focused on clock so I'd just be ignoring them.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Not now, because I'm focused on clock so I'd just be ignoring them.


Priorities.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 26, 2022)

I've rediscovered my love for megaminx. Earlier I got a 1:09 that was 0.22 off from PB, and I have a 1:14 mo3 and 1:15 average. I also need to get back into BLD stuff because comp is in under 3 weeks, there's no sighted events and I'm very unprepared.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm officially a ZZer.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I'm officially a ZZer.


Why did you switch to ZZ? Is it the easy R U L rest of the solve after EO? Or the interestingness of all the combinations of EOline or EOcross?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Why did you switch to ZZ? Is it the easy R U L rest of the solve after EO? Or the interestingness of all the combinations of EOline or EOcross?


For me, all of them. But, I don't think I'll switch from cfop for a while.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Why did you switch to ZZ? Is it the easy R U L rest of the solve after EO? Or the interestingness of all the combinations of EOline or EOcross?


Idk I just did.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

Double megaminx PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-30
mean of 3: 1:10.35

Time List:
1:11.38, 1:11.70, 1:07.96


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

Sub 10 single with ZZ!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-30
single: 9.72

Time List:
1. 9.72 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R F R2 F2 D' F' U F2 R



Spoiler: Recon



z2 // Inspection
L U F U2 F2 B2 // EOcross
U L U L' R' U2 R L' U L2 U' L' // Left F2L
U2' R' U R U' R U R' U' R U R' // Right F2L
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L // Accidental ZBLL



38 moves, 3.91 TPS


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

I’m thinking of _maybe _starting ZBLL.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 1, 2022)

I know a grand total of 8 ZBLLs.

Ok it's probably more like 13 but there are 8 that I have deliberately learned.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I know a grand total of 8 ZBLLs.
> 
> Ok it's probably more like 13 but there are 8 that I have deliberately learned.


PLL is ZBL so add 21


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 2, 2022)

First ao5s/mo3s as a 15 year old.



Spoiler: 3x3 - 16.32



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 16.32

Time List:
1. (14.41) L' F L2 B' L' D' B' D F L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 B 
2. 14.59 R' B' D2 R F2 B2 D' B R2 D2 R2 L U2 R' F2 B2 L D2 F2 L 
3. 15.48 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L D' F' D' B U L' U' 
4. 18.88 R D' F U' D F R' B L' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D2 B L2 D2 F U2 
5. (18.95) F2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D R2 B' L' F R' D' U' R' F





Spoiler: 2x2 - 4.03



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 4.03

Time List:
1. (6.43) F' R' U R U2 R2 F' R' U' 
2. 4.37 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F R U' 
3. (2.15) U R' F R' U' F2 R F2 R2 
4. 3.82 R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R U R' 
5. 3.89 F' U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2 U'





Spoiler: 4x4 - 51.56



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 51.56

Time List:
1. (46.88) B' L F' R L2 D' L2 B R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R Rw2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 F' D B' Rw2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw' D F' B2 U' Rw2 F Uw' Rw' U2 F D' Rw2 
2. (57.48) B' D2 F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 R D B2 R' D R' D' U' L Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 B U' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 R L Fw Uw2 Rw' D Fw L' Fw Rw2 
3. 47.44 U L2 F' D' L2 U' D' R' U' F2 L2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D' F' Rw2 D' B' D2 F D2 Fw2 Rw2 U R U Rw F' L' Fw' L U' R Fw L2 Uw' D' 
4. 52.21 D F' R D F2 R D2 R B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' B2 Rw2 D2 R' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2 R B L Fw2 Rw' B Uw L Fw' L' R' 
5. 55.03 B' L U2 L' B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 D' R' B' L' R U' B U Uw2 Fw2 D2 L' F' Rw2 L2 D2 Rw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' R2 Uw2 F U2 Rw F Uw' Rw' L2 F' R D2





Spoiler: 5x5 - 1:54.39



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 1:54.39

Time List:
1. (2:02.90) U' Bw' Uw L' Uw' Dw2 Lw' U' Lw2 F R Fw L2 F' R F2 Lw' Rw Uw2 F Bw' R D' F Rw' B D Rw2 D2 Dw2 R Uw Bw D2 U' Fw F2 B2 Uw Bw' Dw Fw' D' U2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 L B2 D2 Bw2 D B' Lw Bw 
2. (1:36.65) Lw D2 Dw2 Lw2 B R2 Rw B Rw' L Dw' F2 Dw D' B2 Uw R' Fw L' Dw' R' Dw Rw' Dw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 Rw' U Dw' L' Uw2 Dw' F' Uw' L' Uw' Dw Bw Rw' L2 D' Fw Bw F2 Dw' B2 Bw' U Fw D' U Fw F2 Uw2 R D2 R Dw' B2 
3. 1:58.75 D' Dw2 L2 R Fw Lw Uw U' Lw Rw2 Dw L Uw2 Rw' D2 F U2 F' D' R2 Uw2 B' R F' Rw Bw' D2 U2 L F' Bw' Fw' Lw F2 U2 L2 U R' B2 Uw' F' Dw' U2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 F D Rw' U Fw F Lw' Dw' D2 Lw Uw' Rw Dw' D2 
4. 1:56.50 Fw' D Fw' L Uw2 R2 U2 Bw' Lw U2 Fw F D' Uw L F' Fw2 Uw' Fw Dw' Fw Uw' Fw2 Dw' Fw' F2 Rw2 L' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 R Dw' R' Bw Rw2 B2 Uw' R' Fw2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 D U' Dw2 Uw Rw' Dw' Bw2 U F2 U' D' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw 
5. 1:47.93 R Bw2 Rw Fw2 D F2 Fw' Dw' B Uw Fw' F Dw2 R2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 L B D Dw Fw' Dw2 B Bw Dw' Lw Dw' R2 Uw2 Lw Uw2 L R' Rw D' L F Rw' D' U Bw2 Dw' U L Uw Dw U2 B2 R' Rw' U2 L D' U Fw2 D' Dw' R2





Spoiler: 6x6 - 5:00.26 (I popped on last solve rip)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
mean of 3: 5:00.26

Time List:
1. 3:17.57 Bw' 3Uw2 U2 L 3Uw2 U' R' U2 Fw' Bw B' L Rw 3Rw' R' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw2 Fw' Lw' Dw' R2 3Uw' 3Fw2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 L U' B 3Fw2 D B2 Lw' L2 R2 3Uw2 Lw' U2 3Uw2 B' Bw2 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw Dw' Fw R' Dw' Fw B' Rw2 3Fw2 U Bw' 3Fw' B2 Dw' Bw R Bw2 U Lw Rw L' Uw' U2 R' D' Dw' 3Fw2 
2. 4:07.34 L2 R' Dw' Fw Rw2 D2 3Rw' L2 D' U 3Uw2 Fw B 3Fw Lw2 U' Fw2 3Uw D2 U' F' Lw' 3Uw2 Lw Uw' Lw' Bw' D2 B Dw' F2 B Rw' L' Fw B' Lw Rw' Uw' 3Fw 3Uw Rw2 Bw' D' 3Fw2 F2 B2 Uw F' Fw' L' D' R' Uw2 3Uw L2 Dw Bw2 L Bw' 3Rw2 Dw2 L Rw R U' Rw' 3Uw L B' Lw Bw U Bw F2 L Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw B' 
3. 7:35.86[Pop] 3Fw2 U' Lw2 Bw Uw' F2 Dw' F2 B' Dw' Uw F2 Dw R Uw Rw2 3Uw2 Dw2 R2 Dw 3Fw2 D2 F L2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' L R2 Uw' B' R' Lw 3Rw F L' D Lw' D2 R U2 Lw2 R Bw' F' Lw Uw' B' Fw2 3Fw2 L D' Uw' Dw Lw' R F2 Rw2 F Fw' Rw' D' Lw2 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw 3Rw D L' R2 Fw2 L B' Lw2 D2 R 3Rw


No 7x7


Spoiler: 3BLD - DNF (2:36.95 single)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(2:19.10) F2 U' L' F2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 U' L R F D B' F2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. DNF(2:15.38) R B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 L D2 R F' D' U2 B R2 Rw2 Uw2 
3. 2:36.95 L B' U R2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 D R2 D' L' U2 R D B F U Uw'





Spoiler: OH, the worst event - 35.75



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 35.75

Time List:
1. (54.59) B F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 F D F2 U F2 R D2 U R2 
2. 37.54 R' U' B U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F D F' L D L U' L 
3. 33.39 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L B R' D F2 R2 D' F' U B' 
4. 36.32 F2 R' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 L B' U B2 D L' B' 
5. (29.60) U R F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U F2 U' R' B L U2 L U R





Spoiler: Clock, the best event - 10.58



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 10.58

Time List:
1. 9.11 UR2- DR1- DL1- UL2- U4+ R1- D5+ L5- ALL1- y2 U6+ R3+ D2- L4- ALL2+ UR DL UL 
2. 12.31 UR4- DR5- DL1+ UL4+ U4+ R0+ D5+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R4+ D1+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR DL 
3. (9.10) UR1+ DR0+ DL4+ UL1+ U3- R2+ D4- L1+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R4- D4+ L1+ ALL1+ UR DR UL 
4. 10.32 UR1+ DR1+ DL1+ UL1- U1+ R2+ D5- L5+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R0+ D1+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR 
5. (DNF(11.08)) UR4- DR1- DL4+ UL3+ U1- R5- D0+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R4+ D1- L4- ALL2+ UR DL





Spoiler: Megaminx - 1:22.25



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 1:22.25

Time List:
1:21.72, (1:23.29), (1:13.02), 1:23.06, 1:21.96





Spoiler: Pyraminx - 8.88



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 8.88

Time List:
1. 8.68+ U' B L' U B' L B' L B' b' u' 
2. (6.72) B R' U R U L U L' l' b u' 
3. 9.87 U L' U B L R' L B' l' r' b' u 
4. 8.09 U L' R B U' L B U r b u' 
5. (13.81) U L R U B' R U B' l r b' u'





Spoiler: Skewb - 5.28



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 5.28

Time List:
1. 4.62 U L U B R' U L U' 
2. 5.59 R' L B L R B' U R' 
3. (7.84) L' U' B L B' R B' U R 
4. 5.63 R U' B' R' B' R' U' L' 
5. (4.42) U' B L U' B U L' U' R





Spoiler: Square-1 - 26.61



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 26.61

Time List:
1. 28.86 (-2,3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0) 
2. 25.72 (-3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3) 
3. 25.24 (-5,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 
4. (31.84) (-2,0)/ (2,2)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5) 
5. (22.59) (-5,3)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)


----------



## Timona (Oct 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> First ao5s/mo3s as a 15 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday? When was it?


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> Happy birthday? When was it?


Today


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 2, 2022)

Happy birthday! You should combine clock and OH to make a mid event.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Today


Happy birthday! Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 2, 2022)

Would've been 2.62 PB without +2 rip

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 5: 3.27

Time List:
1. (2.36) F' R U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' 
2. 2.97 R' F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F R' U 
3. 4.44 R U' R U2 F2 R2 U' F' R 
4. (4.49+) U R' U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' U 
5. 2.40 U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F R2 F'


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 6, 2022)

I now have the RS3M 2020, and my second timed solve was a 9.80 fullstep (CFOP cause planning cross+1 was easy).

z2 // Inspection
D' L R2' // Cross
U' L' U' L U2 L U L' // 1st pair
y U2' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

59/9.80=6.02 TPS


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 7, 2022)

Possibly PB ao5. Also I'm back to CFOP I guess.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
avg of 5: 11.45

Time List:
1. 11.77 F R' F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' F U F' D R F 
2. 11.17 L2 U2 L' U B2 U B' L2 D R F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 
3. (13.53) D L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F' L D F2 U R D' B R 
4. (11.11) D' F2 U B2 L' U2 F' L2 F U2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' 
5. 11.40 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 B2 R2 D R' U L' R' B D' R'


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 10, 2022)

I just got a 59.77 megaminx single while having a mental breakdown so uh... yeah. Previous PB was 1:07 something.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 10, 2022)

0.76 2x2 single, PB2 and first stackmatted sub 1. R U R2 F R' F2 U' R2 F'


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 10, 2022)

Completely random but I'm the 4th fastest Noah in clock.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 15, 2022)

Alright, I have PBQ Pickering tomorrow and I have not practiced at all this week because homework. Tonight I did a few 3BLD solves (2/4), one 4BLD attempt (one move exec error rip) and a 2 cube MBLD attempt (2/2 6:59). So here are my goals.

3BLD: Mean, sub 2 single, podium if I'm really lucky.
4BLD: Success
MBLD: Either 2 or 4 points (doing 4 cubes for both attempts)

*sigh* Wish me luck.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 15, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Alright, I have PBQ Pickering tomorrow and I have not practiced at all this week because homework. Tonight I did a few 3BLD solves (2/4), one 4BLD attempt (one move exec error rip) and a 2 cube MBLD attempt (2/2 6:59). So here are my goals.
> 
> 3BLD: Mean, sub 2 single, podium if I'm really lucky.
> 4BLD: Success
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 15, 2022)

I have a sub 10 clock ao200 now. Yes, I should be practicing BLD. No, I don't care.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 15, 2022)

This is the highlight of the comp for me. 4/4 21:07, overall PB and only 11 seconds slower than my 3/3.


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 16, 2022)

That's amazing, I can't even do 1 cube blindfolded, but what is that abomination I see on the bottom right corner...


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 27, 2022)

WHAT. I always do best when it's either really early or really late.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27
avg of 5: 6.91

Time List:
1. 6.94 UR2- DR1+ DL6+ UL4+ U2+ R4+ D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R3+ D3+ L4+ ALL4- DR DL 
2. (7.82) UR1- DR5- DL2+ UL3+ U1- R5+ D1- L4- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R3+ D5+ L1+ ALL5- 
3. (6.80) UR1- DR5+ DL6+ UL6+ U4- R3- D2+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R2+ D0+ L4- ALL4+ UR UL 
4. 6.90 UR5+ DR1+ DL5- UL4+ U1- R0+ D3- L5+ ALL1- y2 U1- R1+ D1+ L4- ALL4- 
5. 6.89 UR5- DR0+ DL5- UL4- U5- R4- D0+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R4- D0+ L4- ALL1- UR DR DL UL


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 28, 2022)

My grade got 2nd in the school spirit week.

"It's the least deserved second place ever but we'll take it." - My friend


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 29, 2022)

How, two counting 9s lmao

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-29
avg of 12: 11.89

Time List:
1. (9.16) B R2 L F2 U2 F D' B' U2 F2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 U 
2. 12.13 R' F2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U F' L D' R' B' D F2 L2 R' 
3. 13.63 B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 L' B D' U R D2 R 
4. 9.92 B2 D' L D2 L F2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 U' B2 R' F2 R' 
5. (14.72) F' R2 F R2 B L2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 L' B D' U' L2 F' R U2 B R 
6. 9.62 F2 R2 U' B D2 B2 R' B' L' D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 
7. 13.50 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 L' F' R' B' U2 R' U' B R2 
8. 11.72 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' F2 L' F R D L2 D' 
9. 11.67 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' D L R2 D' L2 B D R2 F' 
10. 12.63 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 L F R' U B' F' D' R' B 
11. 11.20 F U2 R' U' B2 U' B' R2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 U 
12. 12.90 L2 F L2 B U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' F U F R2 U' B L2 F



Spoiler: 9.16 recon



y // Inspection
U F2 R' B' // X-cross
U L' U L y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y L' U' L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

51 moves, 9.16 seconds, 5.57 TPS


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 12, 2022)

Overall PB single in comp what the-


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 13, 2022)

57.48 megaminx PB single lol, didn't expect to beat it so soon.


----------

